# Medical cultivation limits in California?



## Professor bongwater (Mar 4, 2007)

*SB 420 Statewide Default Patient Guidelines**:*A medical marijuana law passed by the California legislature (HS 11362.77) sets a minimum statewide guideline of 6 mature plants OR 12 immature plants AND up to 8 ounces of processed cannabis flowers. Physician's note exempts larger amounts. Cities and counties empowered to set guidelines that are greater than those amounts, but not less.

Howdy Yall,
Could someone please tell me how one is suppose to mix 6 mature plants OR 12 immature plants? Could one assume that one could grow 6 immature and 3 mature plants (legally)? That brings me to another question. When the law refers to mature and immature does that translate to vegetating and flowering? Could someone please clear up the legal mumbo jumbo for me? 
Thank you kindly
Prof


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 18, 2007)

Not even an opinion, no links...Come on peaple......
Thanks
Prof.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok...first, no matter what state law says...you are not legal according to the feds...always keep this in mind.

Assuming you are not a caregiver or exempted from limits by a doctor, this is what I wotld do.

Pop 12 beans, some will be male, flower 6 girls.  While those are flowering, you can be vegging another 12, looking for another 6 fems.

When dealing with plant number limits, forget about clones.  Grow from seed, you will be more efficient.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks E-Man


> Ok...first, no matter what state law says...you are not legal according to the feds...always keep this in mind.


Yes, I fully understand that we are governed by a two Chiefs that can't agree on what is the law... State :argue: Federal


> Pop 12 beans, some will be male, flower 6 girls. While those are flowering, you can be vegging another 12, looking for another 6 fems.
> When dealing with plant number limits, forget about clones. Grow from seed, you will be more efficient.


That would be a great idea if it was 6 & 12. Although it states "6 OR 12". I am currently growing clones, I would like to use all of the space I can and still achieve multiple harvest (once a month).
Thanks again,
Prof.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 18, 2007)

Clones are only worth while in large numbers, a seed plant will always yeild more.  Any chance of setting up a small outdoor greenhouse?  The key to low plant numbers is long veg of seedlings.  I know any outdoor grower that gets 8 pounds a plant...sometimes even more.  I have done around 8 oz from one plant with a 6 week veg indoor on my first grow....a clone will not beat that.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe I should just talk to the Doc. and increase the (so called legal) limit that way. I would love to grow some monsters outside if that was possible but unfortunately its not. Thanks for the input E-Man, I don't think that there is a straight answer. Due to the crooked outline that we are supposed to follow....
Prof.


----------



## Rocker420 (Apr 3, 2007)

I say, if you gonna grow, why not just grow big? Id much rather go to jail for having 200 plants then only 6. even if i have my card.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 3, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> I say, if you gonna grow, why not just grow big? Id much rather go to jail for having 200 plants then only 6. even if i have my card.


 
well depending on the law where you are, the penalties increase with the amount. Where I am 1 ounce or less (this includes the actual plant, not just buds) is a felony, 18 months, and a $10,000 fine. More than an ounce I believe is 3-5 years and a $20,000 fine. And it goes up from there.


----------



## Useless (Apr 5, 2007)

That's a typo. The cali states 6 mature and 12 immature and up to 8 ounces of dried product. 
So you can flower 6, veg 12 and have a 1/2 lb on hand. State cops are not even supposed to arrest you if they raid your home and find those plant counts or less, providing you are a medical user of course. 
Hope that helps answer your question....


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 5, 2007)

> That's a typo. The cali states 6 mature and 12 immature and up to 8 ounces of dried product.
> So you can flower 6, veg 12 and have a 1/2 lb on hand. State cops are not even supposed to arrest you if they raid your home and find those plant counts or less, providing you are a medical user of course.
> Hope that helps answer your question....


Do you have a link that explains the details. I have heard a few people say the same thing. Only I have yet to see anything in writing about 6 & 12. 
Thanks for the input,
Prof.


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 5, 2007)

6/12, and for every "1" flowering = costs you "2" in veg

like: 3 flowering and 6 in veg or 5 flowering and 2 veg
I was told but I havent seen it yet/read it myself ..... but a "harvested plant" thats gonna be reverted counts as a "Veg" plant

and NO to 6 in flower and 12 in veg



11362.77. (a) A qualified patient or primary caregiver may possess no more than eight ounces of dried marijuana per qualified patient. In addition, a qualified patient or primary caregiver may also maintain no more than six mature or 12 immature marijuana plants per qualified patient.
(b) If a qualified patient or primary caregiver has a doctor's recommendation that this quantity does not meet the qualified patient' s medical needs, the qualified patient or primary caregiver may possess an amount of marijuana consistent with the patient's needs.
(c) Counties and cities may retain or enact medical marijuana guidelines allowing qualified patients or primary caregivers to exceed the state limits set forth in subdivision (a).


----------



## Useless (Apr 6, 2007)

I just looked it up at norml.
I stand corrected. It does say 6 OR 12, not 6 and 12.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 6, 2007)

> 6/12, and for every "1" flowering = costs you "2" in veg


That is what one would assume. I think we all know what assuming can lead to. I would love to find some documentation of such a claim...
Until then, I will assume nothing!! 
Thanks for all of the input. 
Prof.


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 6, 2007)

*Directly from Proposition 215:*

Cultivation guidelines. It is important to take steps to keep any medical marijuana cultivation within the boundaries suggested by Prop. 215. First off, grow no more marijuana than you need for personal consumption. There is no concrete standard for numbers of plants under Prop. 215. Generally speaking, a few healthy plants should satisfy a patient's needs. Do not distribute or sell marijuana under any circumstances to anyone - especially non-patients. Any evidence of distribution puts a person at very high risk. A Prop. 215 defense will not work for someone who distributes or sells any amount of marijuana, because the new law applies only to a patient's personal, medical supply. If prosecutors discover evidence of sale or distribution, they are likely to charge a person with felony counts that could result in years of prison time, regardless of that person's medical condition or medical authorization to use marijuana. 
*Directly from SB420:*

11362.77. (a) A qualified patient or primary caregiver may
possess no more than eight ounces of dried marijuana per qualified
patient. In addition, a qualified patient or primary caregiver may
also maintain no more than six mature or 12 immature marijuana plants
per qualified patient.
(b) If a qualified patient or primary caregiver has a doctor's
recommendation that this quantity does not meet the qualified patient'
s medical needs, the qualified patient or primary caregiver may
possess an amount of marijuana consistent with the patient's needs.
(c) Counties and cities may retain or enact medical marijuana
guidelines allowing qualified patients or primary caregivers to
exceed the state limits set forth in subdivision (a).
(d) Only the dried mature processed flowers of female cannabis
plant or the plant conversion shall be considered when determining
allowable quantities of marijuana under this section.

Under item (d), only the "dried" mature processed flowers should be considered when allowing marijuana quantities - branches, leaves, etc., don't count.  Anybody who has grown a plant or two knows that probably 75% of the weight consists of water, stems and leaves.  

Here's an interesting link.  It speaks to garden canopy and yield.  It also speaks to patients medical needs and amounts of daily consumption required to work properly, and how it would take 80 plants to end up with a dried weight of 8 ounces...  Check it out - it's a very good read and it clearly states that 6 mature plants doesn't provide enough dried medication to maintain most patients:

http://www.safeaccessnow.net/pdf/sanhandbood04.pdf

I feel very strongly that patients should be allowed to grow their own medicine to meet his/her own needs.  
I also know that there are a lot of people out there who are taking advantage - using it to grow and distribute for their own financial gain.  It's these people who need to be busted and it's also these people who are giving the medical marijuana movement a bad name.  

Okay, off my soap box...

Have a good evening and happy toking!!  
​


----------



## Useless (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey SoCal420Girl
Couldn't get that link to work....


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 7, 2007)

Useless said:
			
		

> Hey SoCal420Girl
> Couldn't get that link to work....


 
Thanks for the link. You can get there from the main page: http://www.safeaccessnow.net/


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry about that Useless.  When I tested it, I just typed it into my browser.  

Thanks Elephant Man for covering my ***!!


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 7, 2007)

Try this... http://www.safeaccessnow.net/pdf/ and then scroll down to sanhandbood04.pdf and click, your there!! Thanks socal420girl. :aok:
Prof.


----------



## Useless (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks E-man, SC4G & PB. Was just being lazy as I hadn't had my coffee yet.  
Cheers


----------



## trichnut (May 11, 2007)

guidelines set in different counties... 
http://www.canorml.org/prop/local215policies.html
for the most part the feds are triggered to raid a grow operation if it is believed to be over 100 plants and over 100sqft if it is smaller than this local authority's should be taking care of the situation if the number is over what the county has outlined.
anyone wanna move to santacruz?


----------



## trichnut (May 11, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> When dealing with plant number limits, forget about clones.  Grow from seed, you will be more efficient.


I hear your but it takes a good month or more to get a seed to get to the same size as most clones. and after veging a clone for one month that clone is a good size to put into flower
so lets look at the difference:
you have a seed and you have a clone.
one month later your seed has transformed into a 6" plant with about 4 nodes
and your clone has transformed into a 12"-18" bush with 12-16 nodes... and is ready to bloom.
2 months later your seedling is halfway through bloom cycle and is looking great.
while your 12"-18" bush is now 36"-42" with nice mature nuggies and is ready to be chopped.


----------



## hazewarrior (Jul 1, 2007)

In my opinion you should just go big. If you have 6, 10-12 foot plants you should expect at LEAST one pound per plant. I think 6lbs can last anyone untill the next harvest. Keep 6 clones and start the next harvest. You are still within 12 plants and able to justify personal use if necessary. I do this but with 3 plants per stage of growth, only half the size and harvest more frequently. That way I can enjoy different varieties and not have to worry about a high profile garden. 

I started my first indoor medical hydroponic garden in 1999 and lets not forget that 8 years ago the state of California wouldn't have allowed any number of plants for medical use. As far as I'm concerned I can live within those guidelines because I would hate to rely on chemical drugs that are highly physically addictive.

Sorry If I just repeated anyone.

_Haze_


----------



## booradley (Jul 3, 2007)

My doctor informed me that if I made my live-in GF a care provider, I could have twice as much on hand... don't know if that is completely accurate or if that applies to plants as well as dried goods... but something to consider.


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 23, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I have done around 8 oz from one plant with a 6 week veg indoor on my first grow....a clone will not beat that.


Mind telling what strain that was? Is 8oz normal for plants grown from seeds? Most seedbanks I have seen claim around 2 1/2oz per plant or so, which is  what my friend gets from cloning.


----------

